# Stinky violin



## hibiscusmile (Dec 23, 2009)

&lt;_&lt; One of my violin mantis adult females, smells like doggie poo! :blink: I thought it was the cage, or one of the males that had been with her, but I changed her cage and she still stinks, I do not see anything that could give off that odor, like diareheera, (can't spell it) but u know, runny poo! Why does she smell? Anyone know?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 23, 2009)

Also I only have smelled this a few times in mantis keeping, and some of my orchids smelled like that, but then I always saw poo, none with her.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2009)

Weird....

Is it some kind of rot??


----------



## ismart (Dec 23, 2009)

Are the flies she's eating smell like poo? Maybe she has potty mouth! :lol: Maybe chase is right, and she is begining to rot from the inside?  Did the stank arse orchid females die soon after you noticed the smell?


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 23, 2009)

Could it be from BB flies that you are feeding them? Maybe they've gone bad?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 24, 2009)

Well the bbs are from pam, so some did stink, but no one else smells. and the bbs are not bad, to fresh, and I see no rot., but I must go look again, maybe I am missing somethign.... potty mouth,,,, funny!


----------



## Rick (Dec 24, 2009)

Strange.


----------



## revmdn (Dec 24, 2009)

Maybe all the heat is giving them some underarm (leg?) funk? try some Right Gard  :lol: Sorry, I know I'm not helping. I never ran into this yet, no clue, except for what Chase mentioned. I hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 24, 2009)

I never really thought humans could smell them.... but what about pheromones? Maybe she is giving them off and your nose is especially sensitive to pick it up? Just an off-the-wall thought...


----------



## ismart (Dec 24, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> I never really thought humans could smell them.... but what about pheromones? Maybe she is giving them off and your nose is especially sensitive to pick it up? Just an off-the-wall thought...


If thats the case the males must be hugging the other side of the enclosure trying to get away! :lol: Would you just give her a shower already!  It could be she just has that not so fresh feeling? :lol: :lol: :lol: 

On a more serious note. I have noticed a similar smell when they have vomited that brown gunk. Even the mantis after the fact smells horrible. Has she puked recently?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 26, 2009)

No, cant see anything out of the usual, maybe I will give her a bath, must find my gloves....


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 26, 2009)

hah, she doesn't stink no more, maybe it wasnt her, or maybe Kat was right, whatever it was and I am thinking it was the sponge.... is gone. goody!


----------

